# Personal Chef-ing



## wbusby1 (May 3, 2017)

Anyone who's done this wanna tell me about it?

I'm a cook/chef with experience and a decent resume but feeling a little burnt out and under-appreciated in restaurant kitchens. I was curious about trying to be a personal chef but don't know much about it or how to get started.


----------



## wbusby1 (May 8, 2017)

nobody!?


----------



## Badgertooth (May 8, 2017)

Hit up Eitan


----------



## Eitan78 (May 8, 2017)

got your message, 
I'm here to answer whatever you need, but your mailbox is full.
you can email me @[email protected]


----------



## shownomarci (May 10, 2017)

wbusby1 said:


> I'm a cook/chef with experience and a decent resume but feeling a little burnt out and under-appreciated in restaurant kitchens.



Same here. That's why I have been working through an agency for more than a year now.
Different places, different challenges, different people,... Travelling can be daunting, but there's always something new.


----------



## panda (May 10, 2017)

if you're burning out on chef life, perhaps consider a career change all together?


----------



## mhpr262 (May 13, 2017)

All the people writing about it say it makes you lose your edge ... Gordon Ramsay in "Roasting in Hell's Kitchen" for example. A few guys on cheftalk.com have written about it.


----------



## fatboylim (May 19, 2017)

Not me personally, I got out of professional kitchens. I do have a good mate who is a private chef. It is quite different and varies per client. Instead of having a structure when food orders come in, it can be quite random when people start wanting food, how they like their food, and not even eating all together. It is almost like you are a butler chef where they can make demands at will. Managing this is pretty important as it can affect food budgets and time they have allocated. Once you start managing them a bit more it works well. In a sense you have to set out a structure based on their budget and duration of your day that they are paying you for. Other then that, it is also depends on the boss and the agency you work form. It helps if you like them. Sometimes they become your friends and ask advice on more than cooking. Relationship building does matter but it is only a few people.


----------

